# Diuretic & False Positive???



## kleinfor3

I'm usually on the Assisted TTC forum, but I havent posted since November. We had surgery in Dec to remove stage 2 endo. We have been trying on our own without medication since then. 

I took a lasix 40mg yesterday...and I was technically supposed to start yesterday (sometimes my cycles are 33 days long though due to fertility meds) I took a pregnancy test earlier and BFP, went to the store and bought 2 more tests, all BFP. THEN I remembered I tool the diuretic yesterday when I went swimsuit shopping! Am I just getting a false positive off of that fluid pill? :shrug: Any thoughts would be appreciated. 
TIA :flower:


----------



## BettieB

You are mostly likely geta false negative do to the diuretic pill! Its dilutes the urine! I definitely say that I would take the first positive hpt as the accurate test. 

The diuretic wouldnt cause a false positive only false negatives


----------



## kleinfor3

BettieB said:


> You are mostly likely geta false negative do to the diuretic pill! Its dilutes the urine! I definitely say that I would take the first positive hpt as the accurate test.
> 
> The diuretic wouldnt cause a false positive only false negatives

Thanks BettieB, I'm trying not to get my hopes up to much. I will call FS tomorrow am and explain, I'm sure he'll want to see a BETA b4 getting too excited lol.


----------



## BettieB

kleinfor3 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> You are mostly likely geta false negative do to the diuretic pill! Its dilutes the urine! I definitely say that I would take the first positive hpt as the accurate test.
> 
> The diuretic wouldnt cause a false positive only false negatives
> 
> Thanks BettieB, I'm trying not to get my hopes up to much. I will call FS tomorrow am and explain, I'm sure he'll want to see a BETA b4 getting too excited lol.Click to expand...

Good Luck sweety! Would love to hear how it turns out!:flower:


----------



## angel2010

I would think they would be accurate. Congrats!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Just an update. Had BETA yesterday and it was 466. I'm in shock!


----------



## BettieB

Awesome!!!! Im so happy for you :) :bfp:


----------



## Stinkerbell

Wow congrats! X


----------

